# Anyone still breeding Super Red Longfin Plecs?



## wusswolf (Nov 24, 2015)

Haven't seen any posted in ages, was just curious. I'm finally getting my first young LF L144's this week, and am pretty excited to raise them up!

I have LF green dragons in my 55g, so maybe someday I'll find some space and have super reds as well.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got a couple breeding pairs. Part of Charlie's Diaspora.

I find they tend to breed most in summer. Likely because I don't heat my tanks and summer is when the water is warmer.

Lee


----------



## wusswolf (Nov 24, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the reply! If they are breeding next summer, maybe I'll be able to purchase some off of you


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I was at Big Al's in Hamilton yesterday and they had a tank of shortfin Super Reds for sale.

If you want long fins, I would go to the Auction in Waterdown at the end of the Month. There are always at least a couple of bags for sale there. It's where I got mine.

Lee


----------



## wusswolf (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you for the info, I had no idea about these auctions, how amazing would that be! Sadly, I'm limited ability to travel, so I'll wait it out until I find some that can be shipped  Thanks again for the info!
~


----------



## hb103 (Jan 26, 2012)

I breed them but presently no stock but a lot of guarding . Soon .


----------



## hb103 (Jan 26, 2012)

*longfin superreds*

some available 1.25" call me if interested at work 416 224 2043 or pm your
phone number.
sometimes I am hard to reach,but I can call back


----------



## wusswolf (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you so much, but I did end up getting some awhile back, sorry I never checked replies until today!


----------



## hb103 (Jan 26, 2012)

wusswolf said:


> Thank you so much, but I did end up getting some awhile back, sorry I never checked replies until today!


No problem, I do have some of the nicest superreds probably in Ontario !
Very clean reds check my photos on Gta


----------



## wusswolf (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you so much! I'll keep you in mind if I need more  I actually ended up getting some from BWhiskered last year, they're so lovely, and I'm starting to see a lot of bristles - I'm hoping of the 6 I have there is at least one female, haha!


----------

